
Chrome Web Store - Postman - REST Client - floydpink
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman-rest-client/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm?hl=en
======
rohitksh
I prefer Advanced REST client
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
clie...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-rest-
client/hgmloofddffdnphfgcellkdfbfbjeloo?hl=en) :)

------
thatusertwo
use this app / plugin almost everyday.

